# Brompton Luggage bodge ....



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2015)

As Brompton luggage is damned pricey and I have a couple of large saddlebags going spare I thought I'd try and bodge one onto a Brompton s- frame. Then I can attach the other one into the seat post with an SQR frame to form a basic touring rig. A beam rack could also be added.

Anyhow, all that was needed was 2 tie wraps!

First shopping trip to Waitrose a qualified success, well apart from forgetting the Avacado ....


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 Apr 2015)

"Hello, Brompton Police? I'd like to report a crime ..."


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2015)

Trikeman said:


> "Hello, Brompton Police? I'd like to report a crime ..."


This is the new Austerity Luggage range .....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2015)

User said:


> I bought this bag, a
> cordo Transvaal single pannier  from Planet X for £6 and did much the same, zip tying it to a Brompton S Bag frame.


That's a bargain too good to miss!


----------



## colmac2000 (5 Apr 2015)

This would be the new Boris bike, yes?

...I'll get my coat


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Oh, I forgot to say that the base needs a bit of stiffening, which is being provided by a picture of Boris Johnson from the last mayoral campaign. I do like to get some minute use out of him.


I'm not short of electioneering material for that kind if job ....


----------



## srw (5 Apr 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not short of electioneering material for that kind if job ....


One of the benefits of living in a constituency where there's a real choice. Round here you wouldn't even know there was an election on.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2015)

srw said:


> One of the benefits of living in a constituency where there's a real choice. Round here you wouldn't even know there was an election on.


But nearly all the material is from the Cons ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Apr 2015)

User said:


> And here he is


Scary ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Apr 2015)

User said:


> There is a slight "Here's Johnny" air to it.


It's not something I'd like to see at the bottom of my shopping that's for sure ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Apr 2015)

srw said:


> One of the benefits of living in a constituency where there's a real choice. Round here you wouldn't even know there was an election on.


Hot local Political action ....
http://www.abingdonblog.co.uk/?p=13651


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Better there than anywhere else.


I'm not sure I'm ready for Boris Johnson's 'one-eye' anywhere ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2015)

User said:


> I bought this bag, a
> cordo Transvaal single pannier  from Planet X for £6 and did much the same, zip tying it to a Brompton S Bag frame.



Hi Adrian, this arrived today and is a nice piece of kit for a tenner, exactly how did you zip-tie it to the S-bag frame?


----------



## KneesUp (10 Apr 2015)

User said:


> And here he is


I worry for anyone for whom that picture provides "stiffening"

Nice bag-bodge though.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Apr 2015)

Does it work as it should?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Apr 2015)

Thanks FF and Adrian for inspiring some ideas in me for a couple of bits of luggage not well used with my current crop of bikes, I'm going out to the shed to get creative.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Two zip ties through the rings for the strap was the easy bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Adrian, will put my bridging har in later and have a go.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Not even Google could help with that one.


Auto-correcting daffodil....
Will put my bodging hat on later and have a go.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2015)

Been looking at touring set-up options ...

If I can add a beam rack at the bottom of the seat-post I reckon I'm there!


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (10 Jun 2015)

I used a bit of 6mm ply on the rack base when I made my bag (out of a leather jacket) used heavy duty tie wraps to connect, drilled big holes in it to reduce the weight, I once carried one of the big bags of Iams cat food in it, when I disconnected the bag, I leaned to one side, it weighed more than the bike.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Jun 2015)

FFS!! What are you doing to that poor bike, you beastly, beastly man?
Are you moving house? I took less luggage for a weeks touring!
Full marks for ingenuity, but lose them all and then some for aesthetic appeal.
*averts eyes*


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jun 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> FFS!! What are you doing to that poor bike, you beastly, beastly man?
> Are you moving house? I took less luggage for a weeks touring!
> Full marks for ingenuity, but lose them all and then some for aesthetic appeal.
> *averts eyes*


Wha? C'mon, give me some marks for improvisation!

Final version ....





Tent, Trangia, fuel, cutlery, plate, mug, fairy liqid, scourer, matches, tea bags, Sleeping mat, sleeping bag, bivvi bag and tarp, travel towel, toiletries, medication, sandals, change of cycling clothes, some civvies (inc. fleece), woolly hat, nibbly bits, Paramo jacket, headtorch, waterproof bag covers .... beer money .....
No kitchen sink. 
All kit including bags but not beam rack = 15kg. Didn't think it was too shabby for my first go in 25 plus years.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Two zip ties through the rings for the strap was the easy bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here you go!


----------

